# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 43)



## ripjack13 (Oct 21, 2018)

*What is the next dream project you are currently calculating?
*
question submitted by @Blueglass 









**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer,
And of course the crazy hawaiian bird feeder maker and the wacko floridian bee keeper too....


----------



## Tony (Oct 21, 2018)

I'm going to try segmented turning next. I've been talking about it for awhile, it's time I get off my butt and do it. Tony

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 21, 2018)

A BOAT!!!
I have several plans for one, just trying to figure out which direction I want to go with it. This is what I want in a boat, keep it simple, main use will be for fishing so I want it open. I'm also thinking at this point that I want inboard power with the engine amidship. I'm not looking to make it a fast vessel but a seaworthy one with high sides, mid engine will help to keep her flat and the bow down. For power I'm thinking 4 cyl diesel. Hull will be hardwood frame with a plywood skin and then epoxy fiberglass and painted on the outside, inside will be clear epoxy over wood. Just a dream at this point but something I have wanted to do for a long time.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Oct 21, 2018)

Whatever the boss dreams up .. the list is already longgggggggggggg

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 21, 2018)

A nut bowl for my daughter...any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 21, 2018)

I've got a cedar strip built canoe all planned out but the way things have been lately, who knows when I'll actually start on it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung (Oct 21, 2018)

I've got two. By next spring I hope to be starting on a full bedroom set project - bed frame, two dressers, two nightstands. Solid cherry w/ soft maple as the secondary wood (hidden pieces, drawer sides, etc.) and hopefully some ebony/ABW and cherry burl accents.

Somewhere in the middle of that project, I hope to take a break and build a Tansu. Specifically this one, which is a plan I purchased from Woodcraft. I plan to use walnut and curly cherry. I plan for it to find a home in my office.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 21, 2018)

Gun build using one of the stocks I got from Chris. If I can find a suitable donor gun for the action. If it turns out nice maybe custom barreled to boot. 

Bigger bowls!

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 21, 2018)

And a Maloof style rocker.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 21, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> And a Maloof style rocker.



Save up some money brother and meet me in Tennessee. We can take a class on building them, I've always wanted to do that with Charles Brock.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 21, 2018)

At the time I said that it was/ is a coffee table that will be designed to mimic a beach and reef. I've done drawings and everything. At this point I've been thinking more about taking my hollowbody guitar ideas much further. Hopefully I GET TO BOTH FAIRLY SOON.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 21, 2018)

Whatever Kathie wants..

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 21, 2018)

This is a dream project because my wife is dreaming I’ll get around to it. Stools for the kitchen we remodeled in 2012. So far I’m right on schedule.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## justallan (Oct 21, 2018)

I have a couple book matched burl slabs that have dried now for 3 years that I'm wanting to make a table with.
My current project is already about half done which is another airplane rocking horse for the local Christmas Tree Program here. My plan this time is to raffle off the rocking airplane and spend all of the money on toys.
Possibly I'm dreaming a bit, but in this community I'm betting I can raise a grand. I know for darned sure it will make more enough to help out a handful of kids anyway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 21, 2018)

I want to get my shop set up!!
We moved and I now have a space that will allow for indoor wood storage ,storage for all of the furniture pieces that my wife re-purposes and paints all of her other craft and collectible project and YES a shop for me.
The problem is that that all of our stuff got moved but did not get put away and organized . Had help with the move but they did not want to stay for six months to put it away properly so that is what I get to do. Had plans to retire in April of this year and have it all ready to go by Sept but now figure the earliest I can retire will be July of 2019 so not near as much free time as I had first thought but it is all here so it will finally get done.. Need the shop done before much else can happen

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 21, 2018)

Just going to keep plugging along on the new house and hope I can get it livable before we have to leave the old one.

Reactions: Like 6


----------

